# removing boats and debris



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey ! A sub of safeguard sent me an order recently that stated to remove 87 ext cy and 50 int cy, however upon arrival at job there was no interior debris as the pre vious contractor threw it outside. Told client this and he stated to remove all debris. He only wants to pay for the 87. Cy not the additional 50 cy. Another issue was that a boat was on site. On original order there was no additional line item for boat removal. Client is saying a boat is debris, however a boat is a registered vessel not a car part. Please give me your thoughys.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

tak said:


> Hey ! A sub of safeguard sent me an order recently that stated to remove 87 ext cy and 50 int cy, however upon arrival at job there was no interior debris as the pre vious contractor threw it outside. Told client this and he stated to remove all debris. He only wants to pay for the 87. Cy not the additional 50 cy. Another issue was that a boat was on site. On original order there was no additional line item for boat removal. Client is saying a boat is debris, however a boat is a registered vessel not a car part. Please give me your thoughys.


If these aren't your bids, don't complete the work. I wouldn't remove the boat unless the work order specifically lists it and includes a VIN number or registration number on it. Get clarification if the boat must be stored and if so, for how many days. Make sure you CYA :thumbsup:


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> If these aren't your bids, don't complete the work. I wouldn't remove the boat unless the work order specifically lists it and includes a VIN number or registration number on it. Get clarification if the boat must be stored and if so, for how many days. Make sure you CYA :thumbsup:


EXACTLY on the CYA. It is personal property and make sure there is a personal propertry release with each work order. Additionally make the 80 dollar investment and back up back up back up every piece of info on all properties and communicate via Email as much as possible so the I did not say that issue can be proven that yhea you did. REBID is 100% on target and advisable with it stating with boat to be removed or have it impounded by a tow company and let them hastle it out. NO PERSONAL PROPERTY CLEARENCE NO START WORKY.


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

told the client we did not remove the boat because the boat is personal property and not debris. He says the job isnt complete because we didn't remove all debris. Boat not listed on WO. You guys can look below. 
Anyone want to see the pics and give me an estimate on the CY amount they would say?

This is the exact work order supplied to me by the client who subs for them:


N E W O R D E R 
----------------------------------


Client : X X X X Type : X X X X
Property Address:
X X X X X X X X X 


Please see below for work to be done, late re-assigned. Thank you



NEED TO PERFORM THE INITIAL GRASS CUT .................... 175.00
Lot Size: 200 x 200
cut entire lot 200x200 (debris is in way of proper
cut, could cut around it but most of yard will be
left uncut)
NEED TO PERFORM GRASS RE-CUTS PER BID
(1 Recuts @ $165.00).................................... 165.00
Lot Size: 200 x 200
entire lot recuts 200x200
NEED TO REMOVE 47 CYDS INTERIOR DEBRIS ................... 1,250.00
Types of debris: Other
remvoe rotten interior debris - clothing, broken
furnture, papers, plastic, pool table, etc trash
etc
NEED TO REMOVE 80 CYDS EXTERIOR DEBRIS ................... 2,800.00
Types of debris: Other
remove extensive amount of exterior debris; paper,
plastic, metal, broken furniture, ,dirty dishes,
etc. (Yard is being used as a dump site, increases
every time we make a trip to this property). In
way of proper grass cut.
ext tires17,ext paint 200 gallons
NEED TO CLEAN TOILETS PER BID............................ 99.60
clean 2 nasty feces/paper/filled toilet.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

If it is not your bid you are not obligated to honor the bid sent...period...
There is absolutely no justifiable reason to do so...


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

We did the work already. our mistake.


----------



## Diallo185 (Dec 15, 2012)

Call a tow company here in CA some of them will haul and lein the vehcile at owners expsense, they will want the work order though.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

tak said:


> Hey ! A sub of safeguard sent me an order recently that stated to remove 87 ext cy and 50 int cy, however upon arrival at job there was no interior debris as the pre vious contractor threw it outside. Told client this and he stated to remove all debris. He only wants to pay for the 87. Cy not the additional 50 cy. Another issue was that a boat was on site. On original order there was no additional line item for boat removal. Client is saying a boat is debris, however a boat is a registered vessel not a car part. Please give me your thoughys.







The guy is going to invoice SG for the 50, but not pay you for the 50. A skeptical mind is a terrible thing to waste. lol


Sure post up some pics. Every body loves pics, that why we all take so many.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

tak said:


> We did the work already. our mistake.


I got a bad feeling this is going to turn into an expensive learning experience for you. :sad:

Me personally, I would have called from the site and state that the interior debris was thrown in the yard. Without a POC for the total amount of debris, I would have rebid and the job and billed for a trip charge. I hope you have a GREAT relationship with the Regional because when Screwguard sticks them, they're probably going to stick you to......


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Exactly Brad, I might have even taken all new pics showing current property condition and rejected the w/o as not my bid and submitted a new bid.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Were these things in the yard?: 
- clothing, broken furnture, papers, plastic, pool table, etc trash

If so, the regional IS billing SG for the interior debris amount as well as the ext. and there is a contractor somewhere who is about to get back charged for their " completed" int debris removal/disposal WO


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Exactly Brad, I might have even taken all new pics showing current property condition and rejected the w/o as not my bid and submitted a new bid.


 
This is SO IMPORTANT. This is how they get you. Rebid any change in the property


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Were these things in the yard?:
> - clothing, broken furnture, papers, plastic, pool table, etc trash
> 
> If so, the regional IS billing SG for the interior debris amount as well as the ext. and there is a contractor somewhere who is about to get back charged for their " completed" int debris removal/disposal WO


While I'm sure someone will get back charged, and the regional will try to bill for the interior amounts, I don't think Tak will get paid for the full amount. I can already hear "the interior photos do not justify the bid amount." The exterior should have been rebid. It is a very dangerous game completing work based on someone elses bids.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

The only time I completed on some one elses bid was when every thing was in full agreement.

I agreed with the price and the conditions in the other guy's bid were still applicable at the property.


Other wise I always rebid, and yeah..... I learned the hard way too.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

tak said:


> We did the work already. our mistake.


It is your mistake,,,as you stated, however... as there all saying here a boat... active registered or not is not debris... Have... JOHN C LAW, draft a letter and let them do the legal research through your states statutes,


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

from experience - I can tell you, you should not have completd this order without a POC clarifying what was being completed. Nice work order, good money, until you don't get paid. CYA is the best policy.

On another note: posting the work order, could get you into trouble. That's covered in SG privacy policy. That work order text is not to be made public. Might want to edit the post. Just FYI.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

tak said:


> . . .Anyone want to see the pics and give me an estimate on the CY amount they would say?. . .


Yes. Counting debris is one of my favorite things to do! I even do it in my sleep!:icon_eek:

Oh, wait, it's 4:40 something in the morning, I don't sleep.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Well Tak, it appears they put the cash on a hook and you bit. Yes, it was another contractor's bid and when it was apparrent that the numbers and discription didn't add up to what you saw, you should have stopped and rebid and made all correspondence via email. Saying this from experience, yes, they will submit a bill to the client for interior debris, and they will get paid. Why? Because they have the bid pics, or as they are now known, the "Before" pics. You, on the other hand, are on a high wire at their mercy. If I was a betting man, the chances of you getting the full invoice are slim. These are the cluster cluck orders that get pushed around on the gullible and while I hope this one works out for you, please know better. Boats, personal property. Bid. No debris in the house, more in the yard, bid. There is usually a story regarding the first contractor that bid these jobs too.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

And worse yet, these post-sale bid approvals are generally putting in the CYD that was reported on one of the pre-sale work orders. From some of the ones I've seen, the "bid approval" on the post sale work order is can be approving the debris up to a year after it was actually bid. We did an initial on a pre-sale for example, bid something like 20 CYD of interior debris, and a vehicle. Post-sale came through 6-9 months later with bid approval for 20 CYD interior and a vehicle. But by this time, vehicle was gone as well as half the debris inside, so when I submitted, they cut invoice to only 10 CYD(which was really the correct number). I could see this going the other way, too, with the debris increasing. But generally, we've seen it go the other direction as homeowners come back and slowly take stuff.

BUT, a simple phone call to rep can help get a POC for the correct amount of debris, assuming photos back up your number.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Had one of those nut job orders a month or so ago. The original contractor bid the work, then went out of business, so they sent it to us. Well, the contractor had been flydumping his other jobs into the garage, the neighbor cut down a tree and trimmed his bushes, throwing everything from his yard into this one "on our dime". Another neighbor was setting tires against the back of the garage. Heck no.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Had one of those nut job orders a month or so ago. The original contractor bid the work, then went out of business, so they sent it to us. Well, the contractor had been flydumping his other jobs into the garage, the neighbor cut down a tree and trimmed his bushes, throwing everything from his yard into this one "on our dime". Another neighbor was setting tires against the back of the garage. Heck no.



we had a competitor stockpiling hazards in a quanson hut on a foreclosed property ,,as they got paint removal bids it seems they put it in the great big garbage cans and every now and again dropped it off very nice and neat mind you fast forward i get my BA to remove 20 gallons and off i go and discover NEW conditions like 400 gallons new .i call from site send over some pics via smart phone the WO stops i walk out but ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i did take pics of the containers and the serial numbers it seems the trash companies assign you a can and document the cans serial to the address it was dropped off at using this we were able to locate originations of debris and cans then they used the SG sign in sheets ( yes a safe guard contractor ) to pin point the company who actually stated on sign in sheets remove hazards and signed it LMAO btw way when local enforecement showed up at the business office they noted 6 " used " boilers in the ware house


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Every once in a while the system fights back.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Speaking with one rep and a few realtors, it is also becoming common for these dollar general contractors to overbid a job site, ensuring that they won't get the work order. A 35cyd debris removal overbid like it is 60. They then use it for a dump site for several weeks. The job gets turned over to a contractor who hasn't been there, they show up to 115 cyds, and if they are green or dumb, will proceed for half the money and twice the dump fees, plus hazards. That is why we made the move to get away from the Asset Companies and that enviroment when we did. Dealing with them everyday was like standing inside a septic tank, thinking you wouldn't get ****e on you as long as you held still.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Speaking with one rep and a few realtors, it is also becoming common for these dollar general contractors to overbid a job site, ensuring that they won't get the work order. A 35cyd debris removal overbid like it is 60. They then use it for a dump site for several weeks. The job gets turned over to a contractor who hasn't been there, they show up to 115 cyds, and if they are green or dumb, will proceed for half the money and twice the dump fees, plus hazards. That is why we made the move to get away from the Asset Companies and that enviroment when we did. Dealing with them everyday was like standing inside a septic tank, thinking you wouldn't get ****e on you as long as you held still.



Thats a GOOD one 

I am devious little SOB i can see most angles but i DONT carry them out but it makes me chuckle knowing i could


----------

